# Decorated Aprons



## RJS (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone know why decorated aprons are no longer worn?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, we're a little bland. I ran across this tube to keep your Apron and...WOW..it's sweet:







http://www.myuniquecrafts.com/home.htm

I'd love to have a decorated apron. It's amazing how much work went into the Aprons years ago.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful tube brother Blake thanks for the photo, but tubs are hard on the aprons, after a time you cannot make them lay flat. Use caution.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 22, 2009)

Texas has never been much for the... decorated aprons.  Other than GL officers and PM I dont know of any Texas Aprons (notice they are a different size than most?).  The only exception being that of the Lodge of Research, which I hope to some day be the proud owner of!


----------



## WestTexasMason (Jan 22, 2009)

Wingnut, can you tell me or start a new thread on how you go about getting a LOR apron


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 23, 2009)

Short answer is you have to become a FULL member of the Lodge of Research.  To do that you have to submit a paper, have it approved, and present the paper before the Lodge of Research and it will then be published.  After you are a full member you get to wear the apron.  VERY prestigious to have one, and I dont think there are that many around.  You can get all the details at http://www.gower.net/Community/tlr/ and see what the apron looks like!


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 23, 2009)

Brad, where did you get your avatar?  I see some possibilities for some new ink in there!


----------



## WestTexasMason (Jan 23, 2009)

serfin the web brother.  I googled masonic skull


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 23, 2009)

well dang I cant find it, was hoping to find a bigger rendition to give my ink artist (who is a Brother MM and does outstanding work).  Actually I havent used him yet but every tatt Ive seen that he as done is outstanding!  I have a local ink slinger I use for most of mine, but for my masonic ink I want a Brother to do it.  I think they understand the importance more and will do a better job knowing how important it is.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 2, 2009)

I really dig this Master Masons Apron:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Master-Mason-Silver-Navy-Masonic-Apron-belt-Deluxe_W0QQitemZ400023922154QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item400023922154&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A3|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 2, 2009)

This place is a nice source for white lambskin aprons. Great price too...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Masonic-Lambski...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## RJS (Feb 2, 2009)

*Wow!*



blake said:


> I really dig this Master Masons Apron:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Master-Mason-Silver-Navy-Masonic-Apron-belt-Deluxe_W0QQitemZ400023922154QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item400023922154&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A3|39%3A1|240%3A1318




That is a nice one!


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 31, 2009)

Speaking of "bespangled" aprons (the correct term for them), Frontier Lodge has a special dispensation to wear them.  I'm currently working on mine right now, based partly off an apron that Forrest Lodge has hanging on the wall.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 31, 2009)

blake said:


> This place is a nice source for white lambskin aprons. Great price too...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Masonic-Lambski...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116




Aren't these a bit undersized for use in Texas?  I was under the impression that the apron size in Texas was 16 x 16.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Mar 31, 2009)

I feel like I read somewhere that only a PM can have a decorated apron. Will someone clarify what my memory is telling me?


----------



## rhitland (Mar 31, 2009)

They can I have a PM in my Lodge who has an apron very similar to the above pic.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 31, 2009)

Longhorn1rob said:


> I feel like I read somewhere that only a PM can have a decorated apron. Will someone clarify what my memory is telling me?



I'm fairly certain you are correct. Too bad though, I would like to see decorated aprons come back.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's some examples of the aprons that Frontier uses:


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 31, 2009)

I ran across a great web site from the other side of the pond that had some really nice lambskin aprons, most were remakes like the Washington/Lafayette Apron.  I will find the link and post it later.  They had some other neat looking items as well.


----------



## rhitland (Apr 1, 2009)

The Article is way to long but I will hit the points we need here. It details the decoration of an apron and leaves nothing to question. 

Art 273 Officers: Regalia: Apron shall be 16 inches square with a drop in the bib of 6 inches to the triangular point. Only the bib shall have the jewel of the appropriate officer embroidered on it and the body below the bib may have the S&C circumcribing the letter G . The outside edge may have a 1 inch blue strip around the outside. The bib can have the same blue strip just 1/2 inch wide. Past Masters may wear the same apron as the WM but with the addition of the arch (or quadrant) under the points of the compasses would be optional. 



Art 274 Members: Apron Shall be the same size as officers and shall be white with no decorations


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 1, 2009)

C. B. Barbee said:


> Speaking of "bespangled" aprons (the correct term for them), Frontier Lodge has a special dispensation to wear them.  I'm currently working on mine right now, based partly off an apron that Forrest Lodge has hanging on the wall.




Which Frontier lodge is it? The GL has two listed.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 1, 2009)

Frontier # 28


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 1, 2009)

rhitland said:


> The Article is way to long but I will hit the points we need here. It details the decoration of an apron and leaves nothing to question.
> 
> Art 273 Officers: Regalia: Apron shall be 16 inches square with a drop in the bib of 6 inches to the triangular point. *Only the bib shall have the jewel of the appropriate officer embroidered on it and the body below the bib may have the S&C circumcribing the letter G* . The outside edge may have a 1 inch blue strip around the outside. The bib can have the same blue strip just 1/2 inch wide. Past Masters may wear the same apron as the WM but with the addition of the arch (or quadrant) under the points of the compasses would be optional.
> 
> ...



I think our lodge is in violation of this rule...I will have to look and see but I am pretty sure we are.  And we ordered them JPLuther under the Texas Regulation Aprons.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 2, 2009)

Bespangled aprons look really neat, but there is a definite lack of uniformity in them.  An apron could pretty much be any size or material, with whatever decoration the maker saw fit.  

Personally, I really like them, but they have their place-- in history.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 2, 2009)

As far as I know, the only exceptions are for the TLR, past masters, & past & present GL officers, including PDDGM's.

Bro. Nick, we just got a new Marshal's apron from Luther- "eye" on the bib instead of the crossed batons. :-(


----------



## jwardl (Jul 12, 2010)

rhitland said:


> The Article is way to long but I will hit the points we need here. It details the decoration of an apron and leaves nothing to question.
> 
> Art 273 Officers: Regalia: Apron shall be 16 inches square with a drop in the bib of 6 inches to the triangular point. Only the bib shall have the jewel of the appropriate officer embroidered on it and the body below the bib may have the S&C circumcribing the letter G . The outside edge may have a 1 inch blue strip around the outside. The bib can have the same blue strip just 1/2 inch wide. Past Masters may wear the same apron as the WM but with the addition of the arch (or quadrant) under the points of the compasses would be optional.
> 
> ...



My lodge is considering replacing our aprons. I'm researching and would like to know what the requirements are.

Anyone know if what's mentioned here is STILL correct? Don't have a law book handy.
Interesting; if so, our existing aprons aren't legal! :laugh:


----------



## cog41 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thought this thread was interesting.

I like the decorated aprons within reason of course. I can see where it could get out of hand.

Maybe if the decorations were limited to masonic symbols and regulated in size it might make a comeback.


When was the last time this rule was visited by Grand Lodge?


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is another good place to order aprons.  

Red Tower Regalia, Inc.


----------



## cog41 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice site. 
The ones I like the most were 14 x 16 instead of Grand Lodge required 16 x 16.
So the the decorations wouldn't be the only thing to be changed.
Wish they'd rethink that one. Oh well, nothing we can't live without.


----------



## ess1113 (Jan 17, 2012)

Slightly off topic but this video about the Grand Lodge of Texas regalia and apron design.

Regalia of the Texas Grand Lodge


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 18, 2012)

ess1113 said:


> Slightly off topic but this video about the Grand Lodge of Texas regalia and apron design.
> 
> Regalia of the Texas Grand Lodge



That right there, just earned you a Premium Membership. Square well!


----------



## ess1113 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you.  Im just glad that it was so interesting to you and the others.

ESS


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 19, 2012)

I acctually have a decorated apron from a PHA friend of mine . its sweet i will post pic later when i get home . I went to work on his AC and he asked how much and i said we were fine since it was minor repair . a week later this apron arrived in the mail . It is on display in my house now in a case with some old 1800s masonic books and my 32*hat . I have never worn it due to i have no idea if i can lol


----------



## Benton (Jan 19, 2012)

That was a very insightful video,and I probably know more about the GL aprons than I ever would have known otherwise. And that's an awesome story, Txmason. Wonderful to know that brothers still take care of each other.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 20, 2012)

ess1113 said:


> Thank you.  Im just glad that it was so interesting to you and the others.
> 
> ESS



What I don't get...why the heck isn't this on the GL website? I wonder what other videos they have locked away. I don't often give free premium memberships away, but that was definitely a nice find!


----------



## ess1113 (Jan 20, 2012)

I had seen a book on the topic of grand lodge regalia so as I was googling it I stumbled on that video.  I thought it was amazing at the symbolism and thought process that goes it to the aprons.

I was also inspired by going to grand lodge and seeing the various grand lodge aprons and I wanted to know what they meant. Thats pretty metaphorical of Freemasonry, you are curious and you seek answers.  Thats just my inspiration so may not apply to others.

ESS


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 23, 2012)

here is a pic of a section of our display case at the farm where i put a few masonic things . The Apron is the one my friend and PHA brother gave me after i worked on his AC . not sure if i can wear it in Texas but OH how i want to


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2012)

Does Tranquility Lodge 2000, which I hope to eventually join, have an exemption?

Aprons Pins Decals Patchs


----------



## Mac (Feb 18, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> Does Tranquility Lodge 2000, which I hope to eventually join, have an exemption?



I thought there was a Lodge in Austin that had similar Lodge-specific aprons.  If I remember correctly, it's a lodge that holds events in the Capitol building.


----------



## Mac (Feb 18, 2012)

cog41 said:


> When was the last time this rule was visited by Grand Lodge?



Sounds like a good resolution topic for consideration.


----------

